# Any Tips For a Newbie?



## ice_in_ma_veinz (Apr 24, 2020)

I just got this game and I need pointers LOL


----------



## Vextro (May 10, 2020)

Just like every mobile game, there is grinding to do, a good way to get exp and stuff is to do villager quests!


----------



## toenuki (May 12, 2020)

they often reprint a lot of old sets! so dont fret about missing things


----------

